# Maltese Mom and Son need rehoming/Lymahn, SC



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Lyman, SC - Maltese. Meet Andy and Lily a Dog for Adoption.

This bonded pair needs a home after loosing their mom to ovarian cancer. They are in rescue, but 3 potential adoptions have failed, to no fault of these darlings. There is transport available, don't know how far.

Lilly is 12 and Andy is 5, they both are in good health.

I am posting to help this pair, please email [email protected] 
if interested.

Thanks,


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I hope they get adopted.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah Debi, I wish you much luck in finding a new home for these 2. Could happen to anyone. They are so sweet together. :wub: Bless you for helping them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debi - I'm going to post this on my FB page. Maybe a deserving family can be found. Sure hope so.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Bless You For This.*
*They are so sweet. Iam Praying someone will Love them.*
*When i see these Dear Babies That need homes My Heart Breaks for them.*
*Wish I Could Help them all.*
*Nickee**


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless their hearts! I hope they find a home soon.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I sincerely hope they find a true caring heart family! I would take them, but at the same time I am going through my own medical drama with my one furkid! It breaks my heart, when I see so many that need a good loving home! Mabey someone that will look at the posts here in hopes of getting a maltese will see this!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So sad for them to lose their mommy. I will post on FB too.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The link doesn't work. Does that mean they got adopted?


----------

